# Delta Therapy Certificate



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Roxy (our Golden Retriever) passed her Delta Therapy test today. :cheer2: She is now certified to work as a therapy dog in schools, libraries, hospitals and other settings. I have been wanting to do this type of volunteer work with her for years, and realized that at 7 years old she wasn't getting any younger. 

I'd like to train Scout now to get his CGC. Not sure I would ever do therapy work with Scout though as he isn't quite as affectionate as Roxy and might not enjoy it as much as I suspect Roxy will.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations to you, too! I'm interested in therapy work too. Sounds so gratifying to be able to give to someone in need.

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND ROXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great! Congrats to you and Roxy!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Is the Delta Therapy certification different than the Therapy Dogs International certificate? Gryff has his certification from TDI.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice work!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job! It is very rewarding. Do you already have an idea of where you and Roxy are going to visit?

From my experience Delta is a bit more intense than TDI. They also have stricter rules for some of the hospital visits like fully bathing the dog before each visit- yikes to dogs in full coat! I found their test to be more strict. It was at a hospital, they had the noises, the commotion, etc.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is wonderful, you both should be so proud.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations. You will find the work most rewarding. Yesterday we visited a skilled nursing home and one woman was crying until she saw all the dogs and it helped her thru a bad day. Therapy dogs bring so much joy to sick and lonely people You and Roxy will be doing great work....
Elayne and Racquet


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to you both.Quite an accomplishment.

It's very rewarding work.

Cali and Chico are certified by Delta. We are waiting for Cali's badge to arrive and then will start visiting with her. She is a little shy and I'm not sure how she'll like it.
I'm sure she'll let me know!

Chico just started the new school year with the R.E.A.D. program. He was so happy to see the kids.

There are so many places for you and Roxy to visit. Any plans?


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the congrats. I think I would like to start out with Roxy at the public library. The local humane society runs a Read to Rover program in the libraries where young kids read to dogs. These programs have found that it gives confidence to kids struggling with reading to be able to practice their reading by reading to a dog.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations to you and Roxy!! Maddie does her Alzheimer's home visits with a Golden Retriever and Yellow Lab. They make wonderful therapy dogs with their sweet temperament. 

Amanda, I have to bathe Maddie before each therapy visit. Its one of the rules. However, if she has 2 visits in a week, I kind of cheat on the 2nd visit. I brush her well and she really doesn't look dirty if its been 3 or so days from her bath. I think its really important for the "smellier" breeds, but Havs don't really have an odor, and I can get away with it. At least no one has noticed yet. :biggrin1:

Diane, we go to the "Read to Rover" program at ARF every Monday. Its amazing how the children have gained more confidence and self-esteem. They love picking a dog to read to, and Maddie seems to love it. I get such a kick out of the kids showing the pictures in their story to the dogs. Its a great program! 

Congratulations Diane. You are going to love it! :clap2:


----------



## Lynn Michalson (Oct 18, 2009)

*Delta Registration*

My 3-year old Havanese, Mackenzie, became a registered Delta dog 2 years ago and we just renewed our registration. We visit in the Adult oncology unit of a large teaching hospital in Manhattan. This breed is perfectly suited for Pet Therapy. There are 120 dogs in our program. I am biased but Mackenzie is the sweetest most social dog in the program!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Lynn Michalson (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks. This is so rewarding and I truly believe Mackenzie knows the joy and comfort he brings to the patients (and staff, too).


----------

